
Love Hurts: So let’s stop infantilizing women and demonizing men - jseliger
https://www.persuasion.community/p/love-hurts-511
======
octokatt
I read this, then reread it because the punchline didn't match the tone
throughout the article.

The point is that "consent is sexy" doesn't go far enough towards teaching
people how to have a healthy relationship. No one is disagreeing with this,
nor that infantilization and demonization is a long standing problem. But we
need the step that "yes, consent is important" first to get to the better
parts, just like addition needs to be learned before algebra.

The article turns consent into a straw man, and then doesn't give a good
framework to replace the social framework of consent, instead showcasing high-
level concepts that aren't easy to teach.

A more meaningful conclusion is to add philosophy as a discipline back into
schooling, so sex-ed doesn't need to do double-duty as ethics.

------
alpineidyll3
Relationship conventions are simply not something everyone in society can
agree upon. I don't think most people can even commit to a single set of
relationship conventions for themselves over a ten year period.

Aside from the broadest guidelines of decency (that no one should endure
involuntary harm, or limit another's freedom) I am pessimistic that people
could rally around any universal set of rules for relationships.

Since that's the reality, I think people need to be less sensitive about
whoever they are offending with their ideas, inevitably, as long as they don't
involuntarily harm or constrain someone else. They also need to quit
evangelizing for whatever their morals are, this second, because they will
probably be different tomorrow.

We still have a long ways to go preventing involuntary harm, and fostering
freedom. Maybe if people focused on that, things would be easier.

